# Basic Electricity - ملف بوربوينت



## العقاب الهرم (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتى واحبتى

اليكم ملف عن مبادى كهرباء السيارات صغير الحجم كبير الفائدة
اترككم مع الصور


















































للتحميل اضغط هنا​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 يناير 2010)

> السلام عليكم اخوتى واحبتى
> 
> اليكم ملف عن مبادى كهرباء السيارات صغير الحجم كبير الفائدة


صدقت أخي 
فهو ملف كثير الفوائد ، يعلم المبتدئ ويذكر المنتهي ، فجزاك الله خيرا علي هذه الهمة .


----------



## سمير شربك (14 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة من الضروري جدا أخي العقاب أن يلم الدراس والعارف بأمور ميكانيك السيارات 
بالكهرباء أيضا وهي جزء مهم جدا 
وحاليا الغالب في تصميم السيارات يرتكز عليها 
لك تحياتي


----------



## أبو عميرة (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير ......... يامعلم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 فبراير 2010)

> السلام عليكم اخوتى واحبتى
> 
> اليكم ملف عن مبادى كهرباء السيارات صغير الحجم كبير الفائدة
> اترككم مع الصور


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ​


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (13 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## shadi031 (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير​


----------

